# T-N-R Grants



## md1848 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.petsmartcharities.org/agenci ... eeroam.php

PetSmart Charities is now accepting applications for two spay/neuter grants. Your organization can apply for a grant from $10,000 up to $100,000 to start or expand spay/neuter services and Trap-Neuter-Return in your community. 

Apply for a stray and feral spay/neuter grant to receive the funds and mentoring necessary to build an effective, communitywide Trap-Neuter-Return program. 

Or, apply for a targeted spay/neuter grant to help you provide low-cost spay and neuter services for a specific segment of the community (such as cats near a colony site or in a low-income neighborhood). 

Applications are due March 31. You must submit a pre-application questionnaire to receive an application. 

Remember, these grants are competitive! Make sure you’re prepared: 

Pre-apply online now and give yourself as much time as possible. 
Do your research. Explore our resources for starting and expanding a Trap-Neuter-Return program.
Watch PetSmart Charities’ free webinar for tips on applying for a grant. 

Sorry I can't post all the links.
If you need help email me at [email protected]
Mel Darby


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awesome news! 
I've forwarded this to the lady who runs the adoption program I foster for.
I hope Merry sees this, too!
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you md1848 and Heidi. We apply each year. I think we recieved $3000 this year from Petsmart to TNR. Which really really helps. Youd be surprised how fast it can be spent with the S/N and vacinations in our area. 

We are going to make it, one day, no more homeless pets. All cats will be spayed and neutered. Doing it one cat at a time! its amazing the progress that has been made and it with the help of grants from places like Petsmart.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I so hope you're right, Merry!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeanie my dream is one day people will have to wait in line for a cat, kitten or horse. It will be a privledge to have a companion animal. They wont be disposable but valued! I hope to see this in my life time. 

Im encouraged weve gone from 12 million cats and dogs put down apx 12-15 years ago down to 6 million in that short of time thru education and grassroots groups springing up to solve this. Now the 70 million feral cats are being tackled too. I can only see good things coming of this.

7 of us got together in 2006 to do TNR. Its amazing what women can do when they put their mind to it!  Weve now done over 750 cats. Half of them companion cats which were fostered and found indoor forever homes in that short of time. 100% volunteer and no shelter situation and weve accomplished that. I see that multiplied all over this country so I think we may be able to see it happen before I kick off! 

Kitten dreaming no more homeless cats!


----------

